# Options for shed interior walls?



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

It depends on what you intend using the shed for. eg workshop, place to escape from the wife and have a quiet beer, storage etc.


----------



## CareBear (Nov 3, 2007)

My shed is a garden and tool storage shed. Lawn mower, garden tools, bags of soil and mulch, portable table saw, pesticides, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I used 4x8 sheets of 1/4" white pegboard for the walls of my workshop - I think it looks fine, and is functional for storage. For a shed or workshop a lot of the walls get covered from view anyway. You can use 4x8 sheets of beadboard for the ceiling.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't finish the interior of a shed
I nail 2x's horizontal in the stud bays as small shelves
I also put nails up in the stud bays to hang stuff


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think that if it is for storage I would leave as it is.


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

7/16" or 1/2" OSB works very well, solid enough to support shelves and is good painted to lighten up inside of shed, pretty inexpensive too. Insulate walls before installing , mini frige, TV and have a nice man-cave. :thumbsup:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I don't finish the interior of a shed
> I nail 2x's horizontal in the stud bays as small shelves
> I also put nails up in the stud bays to hang stuff


Exactly what I was thinking. Also some 1x across the stud bay about 2-3 feet up to allow for rakes and shovels etc. to be stuck in behind.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Slat wall. It ant cheap, but it looks clean and is super functional. Lowes stocks a good selection of slatwall hooks in the same isle as the shop vacs. some home depot's carry full sheets of slat wall in a couple colors in the sheet goods isle, but depot carries almost no slatwall accessories, and the ones they do stock are ridiculously expensive


----------

